

The Nothing App - peterkchen
http://www.thenothingapp.com

======
raving-richard
Ha ha. Funny. Now, instead of saying "Copyright all rights reserved" in every
file, why not say "Public domain, no rights reserved"? Or "Copyleft, GNU GPL"?
Or Make it MIT or ISC?

That way, you can provide your basic framework to others to use as a base for
further work. It would be much more useful than merely locking the work up.

------
ultrasandwich
John Cage would be proud.

~~~
thegeomaster
That comment made me chuckle.

------
sgentle
Perfection is achieved not when there is nothing more to add, but when there
is nothing left to take away.

------
runn1ng
> No Android support

Typical.

------
_random_
$10m valuation.

------
mantraxC
This is a scam. By creating false associations between the product, and
donating to give clean water via a massive marketing campaign (which includes
a sophisticated web site and posting to HackerNews), I feel compelled to
donate to give clean water every time I open the app. You've been warned. Stay
away!

~~~
imjakechapman
lol I actually added the charity water campaign after I realized how many
people were visiting the site and said they'd buy the app if it really existed
in the app store. I'd rather have people donate to a good cause then buy an
app like that! haha

Plus, I didn't even post it. I only shared it on designernews to poke fun at
Yo app. Then the internetz happened.

